# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Trải nghiệm cảm giác đối mặt với hung thần - Du lịch Australia

## hangnt

*Với những người thích mạo hiểm, công viên Crocosaurus Cove ở thành phố Darwin (Australia) là một điểm lý tưởng.*

Lấy cảm hứng từ sự phổ biến của loại hình tour bơi cùng cá mập, công viên này vừa mở một chương trình cho phép khách tham quan dũng cảm bơi kề cận những con cá sấu nước mặn - loài bò sát lớn nhất hành tinh và là một trong những loài thú nguy hiểm nhất thế giới.



Cách hàm cá sấu vài cm
Thứ ngăn cách duy nhất giữa họ và những con cá sấu là chiếc lồng làm bằng kính perspex dày 135 mm và cao 3m. Những vị khách bước vào chiếc lồng - gọi là “lồng tử thần” - và được thả xuống nước với một vài con cá sấu khổng lồ bơi xung quanh.

Để bảo đảm rằng các vị khách đã không phí tiền mua vé, những tảng thịt được buộc dưới đáy lồng thu hút ngay lập tức các con cá sấu khi chiếc lồng đưa du khách xuống nước. Phản ứng của cá sấu cũng rất khác nhau: Có con nhìn chằm chằm vào du khách, có con thì cào vào chiếc lồng hoặc tấn công một cách hung hăng.


Những người muốn tìm cảm giác mạnh phải trả một mức phí tương đương 3 triệu đồng để được bơi 20 phút bên cạnh các con cá sấu tại công viên. Một trong những con cá sấu được biết đến nhiều nhất tại công viên có tên là Burt vì nó từng xuất hiện trong bộ phim Crocodile Dundee đầu tiên. Trong khi đó, con cá sấu có kích thước lớn nhất ở đây là Wendell. Con cá sấu này dài khoảng 5,5 m, nặng khoảng 794 kg và được đặt tên theo ngôi sao bóng bầu dục người Australia Wendell Sailor.

Sallie Gregory, người phát ngôn của công viên, cho biết: “Nhiều người có cảm giác phấn khích với việc có cơ hội chỉ cách hàm cá sấu vài cm. Hầu hết phụ nữ cho biết chỉ cần nhìn ngắm cá sấu thôi cũng đủ hài lòng. Trong khi đó, cánh mày râu thường có khuynh hướng muốn thấy các con cá sấu hành động và tấn công”.



An toàn là trên hết
Về sự ra đời của loại hình giải trí ấn tượng này, Sallie Gregory cho biết: “Một trong những giám đốc của công viên từng có những trải nghiệm sâu sắc với cá sấu và muốn thiết kế một chương trình giải trí cho phép người ta tiếp cận với loài thú nguy hiểm này trong một môi trường an toàn”. Chiếc “lồng tử thần” chạy trên một hệ thống đường ray bên trên 4 chuồng nhốt cá sấu. Độ an toàn của chuồng được kiểm tra cẩn thận trong quá trình sản xuất và trong thực tế trước khi đưa vào sử dụng.


Phía trên lồng kính có 2 cửa lưới để ngăn bất kỳ thứ gì vào lồng. Ngoài ra, chiếc lồng còn được trang bị một động cơ mô tô dự phòng và dây xích để bảo đảm rằng trong trường hợp xảy ra trục trặc thì nó vẫn có thể tiếp tục vận hành. Chiếc lồng thường được thả xuống ở độ sâu cách mặt nước khoảng 0,6 m. Dù vậy, độ sâu này có thể được điều chỉnh nếu người tham gia bơi không giỏi và muốn được giữ đầu nổi trên mặt nước.

_Theo Nguoilaodong_

----------


## khanhszin

ọc... trông nhìn sợ quá

----------


## Meoluoi9x

CHà ngộ nhỡ  :Wink: )
Thôi việc j phải mạo hiểm chứ, ngắm nó ở ngoài bể kính thì cũng thế mà thoai

----------


## jhonnyboy

Con cá sấu to quá
Gấp 3 người mình

----------


## vaga_pro2006

cá sấu béo thế  :cuoi1: 
ko bít 1 ngày ăn bao nhiêu nữa

----------

